# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  كشف سر خضوع الحيات للرفاعية

## أبو عثمان_1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وبعد

إن خرق العادة من الامور التي يقاس بها عن الصوفية فمن طالع كتاب طبقات الشعراني أو جامع كرامات الاولياء علم هذا فترجموا لكثير ممن وقع على أيديهم خرق للعادة ، ولسنا بصدد التلكلم على هذا ولكن ننقل ما نشرته جريدة الوطن الكويتية في كشف سر طواعية الحيات للاتباع الطريقة الرفاعية ، فالامر ليس كرماتة ولا شيء إنما هي أقسام يقسمون بها على الحيات ، وهذا نص الخبر :

الكوبرا وحدها تخر بـ " الكفكفية "

الثعابين تستسلم

" أقسمت عليك يا ساكن هذا المكان حية أو عقربا أو ثعبانا تحيئني طائرا بأمر الرحمن تخالف تموت بإذن الحي الذي لا يموت " .

بهذه العزيمة يقسم الرفاعييون على الثعابين لتخرج من جحورها وديعة هادئة مستسلمة وبمجرد ان تظهر رأسها يجب اعطاؤها الامان كما اعطت هي الامان لصاحب القسم الرفاعي .

احيانا يكون الثعبان غاضبا لانه لا يريد الخروج من جحره الذي الفه ، فاذا رآه الرفاعي هائجا يقرأ هذه الكلمات " اللهم اطمس بطلسم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم سر سويداء قلوب اعدائنا واعادئك ودق اعناق الظلمة بسيوف نمشاق قهر سطوتك واحجبنا بحجبك الكثيفة عن لحظات ابصارهم الضعيفة " وما ان ينتهي  الرفاعي من هذه الكلمات حتى يهدأ الثعبان ويخر فيقترب الرفاعي للامساك به .

ولا يخشى على الرفاعيين من غدر الثعابين ولكن تبقى الكوبرا ذات الحلقة السوداء حول الرقبة تشكل خطرا وللامساك بها لا ينفع إلا عزيمة خاصة تسمة " الكفكفية " لان هذا النوع من الكوبرا يغدر واذا امسك بتم تخييط جزء من الفم إلا أن لرمها يجعلها تصك فكيها بشدة حتى تخرج نابها من وسط رأسها لتؤذي صاحبها .

والرفاعية طائفة تمر بمجموعة من الاحتبارات تبدأ مرحلة المحب أو المعرفة وتنتهي بمرحلة المريد وهذا انتقال بحدده شيخ الطريقة الذي يضع يده بيد الشخص الذي وصل إلى مرحلة المريد ويقرأ اجازة العهد سرا ويكون هذا هو اسلوب تلقين العهد الرفاعي للمريد لذلك يقال عن الرفاعية من اليد إلى اليد . أي انه مهماحاول الشخص تعلم الطريقة لا يصل الى مرحلة المطلوبة الا اذا احبه الشيخ وقرر نقل العهد له .





===========

أبو عثمان

التصوف العالم المجهول

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهل تفهم الحيوانات لغة البشر ؟ أي بشر كان أو مزية في أناس تستعين مثلا بالجن ،يعني أي شخص قال كذا ستجيبه الثعابين ؟
سؤال محير ؟

----------


## شريف شلبي

لي تجربة شخصية حدثت منذ قرابة العشرين عاماً - لا أستطيع تفسيرها ، إذ فوجئنا في نهاية صلاة العشاء في مسجد صغير بمنطقة بها شجرة كبيرة كثيفة ، فوجئنا بحية صغيرة قرابة النصف متر او 60 سم ، فما إن انتهينا من الصلاة إلا وقمنا اليها وقتلناها .
فلما اتيت لصلاة الفجر ، وقبل ان يأتي الناس وجدت حية مثلها تقريباً قريبة من المكان الذي كانت فيه اختها بالأمس .
ونظراً لما تكون في ثقافتنا وما نسمعه من أخذ العهد على الحية أو الثعبان ، فبتلقائية وجدتني أكبٍرالله  وأخبر الحية بأن الله بيننا وبينها فلا نؤذينا ولا تؤذينا ، والعجب أني رأيت الحية تعكس اتجاه تحركها وتنصرف ببطء حتى اختفت ولم أشأ تعقبها .

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما التعوذ عند رؤية حيات البيوت فمعروف إن كنت شيطانا فاخرج ،كما في التوجيه النبوي،وأما ماذكره الأخ فجديد ،لذا أسأله لأنه يصف شيئا كأنه مأثور !!!

----------


## أبو عثمان_1

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه الاقسام في الغالب لا تعمل إلا لمن تبع الطريقة الرفاعية وذلك لما تلبسوه من أحوال شيطانية كما أن الانسان العادي لو قرأ طلسم الساحر لا يعمل معه ، والله تعالى أعلم

=============

أبو عثمان

----------


## محب المساكين

http://www.ruqya.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3689



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الرفاعية والسحر والشعوذةالرفاعية طريقة من الصوفية ينتسبون إلى الشيخ أحمد الرفاعي .
> قال الحافظ الذهبي في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ج 21 ص 77 –80 الرفاعي : هو الإمام القدوة العابد الزاهد شيخ العارفين أبو العباس أحمد بن أبي الحسن علي بن أحمد بن يحيى بن حازم بن علي بن رفاعة الرفاعي المغربي ثم البطائحي قدم أبوه من المغرب وسكن البطائح بقرية أم عبيدة ، وكان كثير الاستغفار عالي المقدار رقيق القلب غزير الإخلاص توفي سنة ثمان وسبعين وخمس مئة في جمادى الأولى رحمه الله .انتهى .
> وترجم الذهبي أيضا للرفاعي في " العبر " ج4 ص 233 ثم قال : تفقه قليلا على مذهب الشافعي وكان إليه المنتهى في التواضع والقناعة ولين الكلمة والذل والانكسار والإزراء على نفسه وسلامة الباطن ، ولكن أصحابه فيهم الجيد والردئ وقد كثرالزغل ( التحريف والخدع ) فيهم وتجددت لهم أحوال شيطانية منذ أخذت التتار العراق ، من دخول النيران وركوب السباع واللعب بالحيات ، وهذا لا يعرفه الشيخ ولا صلحاء أصحابه فنعود بالله من الشيطان الرجيم . انتهى.
> وفي " وفيات الأعيان " لابن خلكان قال عن الرفاعي : كان رجلا صالحا شافعيا فقيها انضم إليه خلق من الفقراء وأحسنوا فيه الاعتقاد وهم الطائفة الرفاعية ويقال لهم الأحمدية والبطائحية ولهم أحوال عجيبة من أكل الحيات حية والنزول إلى التنانير وهي تضرم نارا والدخول إلى الأفرنة ، ويُـ ( ؟؟ !! && ) الواحد منهم في جانب الفرن والخباز يخبز في الجانب الآخر ، وتوقد لهم النار العظيمة ويقام السماع ( يعني الغناء والرقص ) فيرقصون عليها إلى أن تنطفئ النار ، ويقال أنهم في بلادهم يركبون الأسود ، ونحو ذلك وأشباهه . انتهى . 
> للمزيد : [ انظر: وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان ج 1ص171-172 ، شذرات الذهب لابن العماد ج 2ص260-262 ، البداية والنهاية لابن كثير ج 12ص 312] .
> إذن ... كان الرفاعي رجلا صالحا ، ولم تُعرف مثل هذه الشعوذة والبدع في عهده ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى ج 11 ص 493-496: ليست هذه الخوارق من شعار أحد من الصالحين لا من الصحابة ولا التابعين ولا شيوخ المسلمين لا المتقدمين ولا المتأخرين ولا الشيخ أحمد بن الرفاعي ولا غيره ، وإنما ابتدع هذا بعد موت الشيخ أحمد بمدة طويلة ، ابتدعه طائفة انتسبت إليه ، فخالفوا طريق المسلمين ، وخرجوا عن حقائق الدين ، وفارقوا طريق عباد الله الصالحين . انتهى بتصرف .
> وفي كلام الحافظ الذهبي في العبر والمذكور لك آنفا : وهذا لا عرفه الشيخ ولا صلحاء أصحابه ، فنعوذ بالله من الشيطان .انتهى بلفظه .
> كيف يلعبون بالنار والحيات والأفاعي فلا تضرهم ؟
> ...

----------


## محب المساكين

ونواصل بفضل الله :



> .............. تابع ما سبق .............
> وقال أيضا في مجموع الفتاوى ج 11ص 459 – 460 ، 465 ، 466: وقد استخرت الله سبحانه أنهم إن دخلوا النار أدخل أنا وهم ، ومن احترق منا ومنهم فعليه لعنة الله وكان مغلوبا ، وذلك بعد أن نغسل جسومنا بالخل والماء الحار، لأنهم يطلون جسومهم بأدوية يصنعونها من دهن الضفادع وباطن قشر النارنج وحجر الطلق وغير ذلك من الحيل المعروفة لهم ، وأنا لا أطلي جلدي بشيء فإذا اغتسلت أنا وهم بالخل والماء الحار بطلت الحيلة وظهر الحق .. فأنا أصنع مثل ما تصنعون ومن احترق فهو مغلوب ـ وربما قلت : فعليه لعنة الله ـ ولكن بعد أن نغسل جسومنا بالخل والماء الحار ، فسألني الأمراء والناس عن ذلك ، فقلت : لأن لهم حيلا يصنعونها من أشياء من دهن الضفادع وقشر النارنج وحجر الطلق ، فضج الناس بذلك ، فأخذ كبيرهم يظهر القدرة على ذلك فقال : أنا وأنت نلف في بارية ( حصير ) بعد أن تطلى جسومنا بالكبريت . فقلت : فقم ، وأخذت أكرر عليه في القيام إلى ذلك ، فمد يده يظهر خلع القميص ، فقلت : لا حتى تغتسل في الماء الحار والخل ، فأظهر الوهم على عادتهم ، فقال : من كان يحب الأمير فليحضر خشبا ـ أو قال : حزمة حطب ـ فقلت : هذا تطويل وتفريق للجمع ، ولا يحصل به مقصود ، بل قنديل يوقد وأدخل إصبعي وإصبعك فيه بعد الغسل ، ومن احترقت إصبعه فعليه لعنه الله ـ أو قلت فهو مغلوب ـ ، فلما قلت ذلك تغير وذل ، وذكر لي أن وجهه اصفر  . انتهى ملخصا .
> * أما النوع الثاني منهم :  فهم أصحاب الأحوال الشيطانية وهم من جنس السحرة ، تتنزل عليهم الشياطين ومردة الجن فتظهر منهم العجائب .
> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وكان كثير من الشيوخ الذين حصل لهم كثير من هذه الخوارق اذا كذب بها من لم يعرفها وقال انكم تفعلون هذا بطريق الحيلة كما يدخل النار بحجر الطلق وقشور النارنج ودهن الضفادع وغير ذلك من الحيل الطبيعية فيعجب هؤلاء المشايخ ويقولون نحن والله لا نعرف شيئا من هذه الحيل فلما ذكر لهم الخبير انكم لصادقون فى ذلك ولكن هذه الأحوال شيطانية اقروا بذلك وتاب منهم من تاب الله عليه لما تبين لهم الحق وتبين لهم من وجوه انها من الشيطان ورأوا انها من الشياطين لما رأوا انها تحصل بمثل البدع المذمومة فى الشرع وعند المعاصى لله فلا تحصل عندما يحبه الله ورسوله من العبادات الشرعية فعلموا انها حينئذ من مخارق الشيطان لأوليائه لا من كرامات الرحمن لأوليائه .[ مجموع الفتاوى (11/310-311) ] .
>  * وفي مجموع الفتاوى 11 / 493-496 ما نصه : وهذا ليس من شعار أحد من الصالحين لا من الصحابة ولا التابعين ولا شيوخ المسلمين لا المتقدمين ولا المتأخرين ولا الشيخ أحمد بن الرفاعى ولا غيره وإنما ابتدع هذا بعد موت الشيخ أحمد بمدة طويلة ابتدعه طائفة انتسبت إليه فخالفوا طريق المسلمين ، وخرجوا عن حقائق الدين ، وفارقوا طريق عباد الله الصالحين ، وهم نوعان :
> أهل حال ابليسى ..
> وأهل محال تلبيسى ..
> فأما أهل الأحوال منهم فهم قوم اقترنت بهم الشياطين كما يقترنون بإخوانهم ، فإذا حضروا سماع المكاء والتصدية أخذهم الحال فيزبدون ويرغون كما يفعله المصروع ويتكلمون بكلام لا يفهمونه هم ولا الحاضرون ، وهى شياطينهم تتكلم على السنتهم عند غيبة عقولهم ، كما يتكلم الجنى على لسان المصروع ، ولهم مشابهون فى الهند من عباد الاصنام ، ومشابهون بالمغرب يسمى أحدهم المصلى ، وهؤلا الذين فى المغرب من جنس الزط الذين لا خلاق لهم ، فإذا كان لبعض الناس مصروع أو نحوه أعطاهم شيئا فيجيئون ويضربون لهم بالدف والملاهى ويحرقون ويوقدون نارا عظيمة مؤججة ، ويضعون فيها الحديد العظيم حتى يبقى أعظم من الجمر ، وينصبون رماحا فيها أسنة ، ثم يصعد أحدهم يقعد فوق أسنة الرماح قدام الناس ، ويأخذ ذلك الحديد المحمي ويمره على يديه ، وأنواع ذلك ، ويرى الناس حجارة يرمى بها ولا يرون من رمى بها ، وذلك من شياطينهم الذين يصعدون بهم فوق الرمح ، وهم الذين يباشرون النار ، وأولئك قد لا يشعرون بذلك كالمصروع الذى يضرب ضربا وجيعا وهو لا يحس بذلك،  لأن الضرب يقع على الجنى ، فكذا حال أهل الأحوال الشيطانية ، ولهذا كلما كان الرجل أشبه بالجن والشياطين كان حاله أقوى ، ولا يأتيهم الحال إلا عند مؤذن الشيطان وقرآنه ( يعني عند الغناء والرقص ) فمؤذنه المزمار وقرآنه الغناء ، ولا يأتيهم الحال عند الصلاة والذكر والدعاء والقراءة ، فلا لهذه الأحوال فائدة فى الدين ولا فى الدنيا ، ولو كانت أحوالهم من جنس عباد الله الصالحين وأولياء الله المتقين لكانت تحصل عند ما أمر الله به من العبادات الدينية ، ولكان فيها فائدة فى الدين والدنيا لتكثير الطعام والشراب عند الفاقات ، واستنزال المطر عند الحاجات ، والنصر على الأعداء عند المخافات ، وهؤلاء أهل الأحوال الشيطانية فى التلبيس يمحقون البركات ، ويقوون المخافات ، ويأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل ، ولا يأمرون بالمعروف ، ولا ينهون عن المنكر ، ولا يجاهدون فى سبيل الله ؛ بل هم مع من أعطاهم أطعمهم وعظمهم وإن كان تتريا ؛ بل يرجحون التتر على المسلمين ، ويكونون من أعوانهم ونصرائهم الملاعين ، وفيهم من يستعين على الحال بأنواع من السحر والشرك الذي حرمه الله تعالى ورسوله.. وأما أهل المحال منهم فهم يصنعون أدوية كحجر الطلق ودهن الضفادع وقشور النارنج ونحو ذلك ، ويمشون بها على النار، ويمسكون نوعا من الحيات يأخذونها بصنعة ، ويقدمون على أكلها بفجور ، وما يصنعونه من السكر واللاذن وماء الورد وماء الزعفران والدم فكل ذلك حيل وشعوذة يعرفها الخبير بهذه الأمور، ومنهم من تأتيه الشياطين ، وذلك هم أهل المحال الشيطانى ... انتهى كلامه . 
> ** ولا يخفى عليك أنه قد روي من طرق متعددة أن الوليد ابن عقبة كان عنده ساحر يلعب بين يديه فكان يضرب رأس الرجل ثم يصيح به فيرد إليه رأسه ، فقال الناس : سبحان الله يحيي الموتى !! ورآه رجل من صالحي المهاجرين ، وهو جندب بن كعب رضي الله عنه ، فلما كان الغد جاء مشتملا على سيفه وذهب الساحر المشعوذ يلعب لعبه ذلك ، فاستل جندب سيفه فضرب به عنق الساحر ، وقال : إن كان صادقا فليحيي نفسه ، وتلا قوله تعالى : ] أَفَتَأْتُونَ السِّحْرَ وَأَنتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ [ [ سورة الأنبياء : الآية 3 ] فغضب الوليد بن عقبة إذ لم يستأذنه في ذلك ، فسجنه ثم أطلقه . [ انظر ذلك في : الإصابة لابن حجـر ( رقم 1229 ) ، التاريخ الكبير للبخاري ج 2ص222 رقم 2268 ، تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ج 11 ص 309 – 316 ، سير أعلام النبلاء ج 3 ص175-177 ، تاريخ الطبري ج 2 ص610 ، تهذيب الكمال للمزي ج 5 ص143 – 147 ، كنز العمال الحديث رقم: 36763 و 37079  ، تفسير ابن كثير ج1ص145 ، المعجم الكبير للطبراني ج 2ص 177  ، مصنف عبد الرزاق ج 10 ص 181 ] . 
> .................. يُتبع ................

----------


## محب المساكين

ونتم الجزء الأخير من البحث :




> .......... البقية ................
> ** قال الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة ج 3ص643 بعد أن ذكر قصة جندب بن كعب والساحر : ومثل هذا الساحر المقتول هؤلاء الطرقية ( يعني أصحاب الصوفية كالرفاعية ) الذين يتظاهرون بأنهم من أولياء الله ، فيضربون أنفسهم بالسيف و الشيش ، وبعضه سحر وتخييل لا حقيقة له ، وبعضه تجارب وتمارين يستطيعه كل إنسان من مؤمن وكافر إذا تمرس عليه ، وكان قوي القلب ، ومن ذلك مسهم النار بأفواههم وأيديهم ودخولهم التنور ، ولي مع أحدهم في حلب موقف تظاهر فيه أنه من هؤلاء ، وأنه يطعن نفسه بالشيش ، ويقبض على الجمر ، فنصحته وكشفت له عن الحقيقة ، وهددته بالحرق إن لم يرجع عن هذه الدعوى الفارغة ، فلم يتراجع ، فقمت إليه وقربت النار من عمامته مهددا ، فلما أصر أحرقتها عليه وهو ينظر ، ثم أطفأتها خشية أن يحترق هو من تحتها معاندا ، وظني أن جندب بن كعب رضي الله عنه لو رأى هؤلاء لقتلهم بسيفه كما فعل بذلك الساحر ] وَلَعَذَابُ الآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ وَأَبْقَــى [ [ سورة طه : الآية 127] .انتهى كلامه .
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  
> ** قال مجدي محمد الشهاوي ( رحمه الله وعفا عنه ) : ولا يخفى عليك أمر الحارث بن سعيد الدمشقي الكذاب الذي ادعى النبوة زمن عبد الملك بن مروان ، وكانت له مخاريق وعجائب من هذا الجنس ، إلى أن قُتل بسيف الشرع ، فإنه لما أمسكه المسلمون كانت الشياطين يخرجون رجليه من القيد ، وتمنع السلاح أن ينفذ فيه ، فلما جيء به في أغلاله ليُقتل تقلقلت قيود وأغلال الحديد ثم سقطت من يده ورقبته إلى الأرض ، فوثب الحرس الذين كانوا معه فأعادوها عليه ، ثم ساروا به ، فلما أشرفوا على عقبة أخرى قرأ شيئا فسقطت من رقبته ويده إلى الأرض ، فأعادوها عليه ، فلما قدموا على عبد الملك حبسه ، وأمر رجالا من أهل الفقه والعلم أن يعظوه ويخوفوه الله ، ويعلموه أن هذا من الشيطان ، فأبى أن يقبل منهم ، فأمر عبد الملك أمر بصلبه على خشبة ، وأمر رجلا فطعنه بحربة ، فانثنت في ضلع من أضلاعه ، فقال له عبد الملك : ويحك أذكرت اسم الله حين طعنته ؟! ، فقال : نسيت ، فقال : ويحك !! .. سم الله ثم اطعنه . فذكر اسم الله ثم طعنه فأنفذه فقتله [ انظر : تلبيس إبليس لابن الجوزي ص 456 – 459 ، المنتظم لابن الجوزي ج 6 ص 204 – 207، مجموع الفتاوى ج 11ص 285 ، البداية والنهاية ج 9ص27 – 29 ، تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ج 11 ص 427 – 431 ، معجم البلدان لياقوت الحموي ج 2 ص 323-324] .
> * قال مجدي محمد الشهاوي وفقه الله : وعندنا في مصر طائفة من هؤلاء الرفاعية ، يقرأ الواحد منهم عزائم وتماتم سحرية ، فتخرج إليهم الثعابين والأفاعي طائعة ذليلة ، فيأخذونها ولا تضرهم شيئا ، وهذا ليس بعجيب ، فهو من جنس السحر ، فما يقرؤونه ليست إلا عزائم شركية وطلاسم يتعبدون ويتقربون بها لكبار سحرة الجن والشياطين فيخدمونهم .
> ...

----------


## محب المساكين

> لي تجربة شخصية حدثت منذ قرابة العشرين عاماً - لا أستطيع تفسيرها ، إذ فوجئنا في نهاية صلاة العشاء في مسجد صغير بمنطقة بها شجرة كبيرة كثيفة ، فوجئنا بحية صغيرة قرابة النصف متر او 60 سم ، فما إن انتهينا من الصلاة إلا وقمنا اليها وقتلناها .
> فلما اتيت لصلاة الفجر ، وقبل ان يأتي الناس وجدت حية مثلها تقريباً قريبة من المكان الذي كانت فيه اختها بالأمس .
> ونظراً لما تكون في ثقافتنا وما نسمعه من أخذ العهد على الحية أو الثعبان ، فبتلقائية وجدتني أكبٍرالله وأخبر الحية بأن الله بيننا وبينها فلا نؤذينا ولا تؤذينا ، والعجب أني رأيت الحية تعكس اتجاه تحركها وتنصرف ببطء حتى اختفت ولم أشأ تعقبها .


 http://www.benaa.com/Read.asp?PID=1337856
قال الشيخ مجدي محمد الشهاوي رحمه الله :
عن أَبِي السَّائِبِ مَوْلَى هِشَامِ بْنِ زُهْرَةَ أَنَّهُ دَخَلَ عَلَى أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ فِي بَيْتِهِ قَالَ فَوَجَدْتُهُ يُصَلِّى فَجَلَسْتُ أَنْتَظِرُهُ حَتَّى يَقْضِىَ صَلاَتَهُ فَسَمِعْتُ تَحْرِيكًا فِي عَرَاجِينَ(1) فِي نَاحِيَةِ الْبَيْتِ فَالْتَفَتُّ فَإِذَا حَيَّةٌ فَوَثَبْتُ لأَقْتُلَهَا فَأَشَارَ إِلَىَّ أَنِ اجْلِسْ. فَجَلَسْتُ فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ أَشَارَ إِلَى بَيْتٍ فِي الدَّارِ فَقَالَ أَتَرَى هَذَا الْبَيْتَ فَقُلْتُ نَعَمْ. قَالَ كَانَ فِيهِ فَتًى مِنَّا حَدِيثُ عَهْدٍ بِعُرْسٍ - قَالَ - فَخَرَجْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إِلَى الْخَنْدَقِ فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ الْفَتَى يَسْتَأْذِنُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بِأَنْصَافِ النَّهَارِ فَيَرْجِعُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ(2) فَاسْتَأْذَنَهُ يَوْمًا فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « خُذْ عَلَيْكَ سِلاَحَكَ فَإِنِّي أَخْشَى عَلَيْكَ قُرَيْظَةَ ». فَأَخَذَ الرَّجُلُ سِلاَحَهُ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ فَإِذَا امْرَأَتُهُ بَيْنَ الْبَابَيْنِ قَائِمَةً فَأَهْوَى إِلَيْهَا الرُّمْحَ لِيَطْعُنَهَا بِهِ - وَأَصَابَتْهُ غَيْرَةٌ (3) - فَقَالَتْ لَهُ اكْفُفْ عَلَيْكَ رُمْحَكَ وَادْخُلِ الْبَيْتَ حَتَّى تَنْظُرَ مَا الَّذِى أَخْرَجَنِى. فَدَخَلَ فَإِذَا بِحَيَّةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مُنْطَوِيَةٍ عَلَى الْفِرَاشِ فَأَهْوَى إِلَيْهَا بِالرُّمْحِ فَانْتَظَمَهَا بِهِ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ فَرَكَزَهُ فِي الدَّارِ فَاضْطَرَبَتْ عَلَيْهِ فَمَا يُدْرَى أَيُّهُمَا كَانَ أَسْرَعَ مَوْتًا الْحَيَّةُ أَمِ الْفَتَى (4) قَالَ : فَجِئْنَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَذَكَرْنَا ذَلِكَ لَهُ وَقُلْنَا ادْعُ اللَّهَ يُحْيِيهِ لَنَا. فَقَالَ: « اسْتَغْفِرُوا لِصَاحِبِكُمْ ». ثُمَّ قَالَ « إِنَّ بِالْمَدِينَةِ جِنًّا قَدْ أَسْلَمُوا فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ شَيْئًا فَآذِنُوهُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ فَإِنْ بَدَا لَكُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَاقْتُلُوهُ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْطَانٌ ».
وفي رواية : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إِنَّ لِهَذِهِ الْبُيُوتِ عَوَامِرَ فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ شَيْئًا مِنْهَا فَحَرِّجُوا عَلَيْهَا ثَلاَثًا (6) فَإِنْ ذَهَبَ وَإِلاَّ فَاقْتُلُوهُ فَإِنَّهُ كَافِرٌ ». وَقَالَ لَهُمُ « اذْهَبُوا فَادْفِنُوا صَاحِبَكُمْ ».
وفي رواية أخرى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « إِنَّ بِالْمَدِينَةِ نَفَرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ قَدْ أَسْلَمُوا فَمَنْ رَأَى شَيْئًا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْعَوَامِرِ فَلْيُؤْذِنْهُ ثَلاَثًا فَإِنْ بَدَا لَهُ بَعْدُ فَلْيَقْتُلْهُ فَإِنَّهُ شَيْطَانٌ » (7) .
قال العلماء : معناه وإذا لم يذهب بالإنذار علمتم أنه ليس من عوامر البيوت ولا ممن أسلم من الجن بل هو شيطان فلا حرمة عليكم فاقتلوه ، ولن يجعل الله له سبيلاً للانتصار عليكم بثأره بخلاف العوامر ومَن أسلم ، والله أعلم (8) .
منقول مع تخريجاته من كتابي : « العلاج الرباني للسحر والمس الشيطاني » .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(1) العرجون : العذق الأصفر الذي يحمل البلح على النخل .
(2) كان يرجع في منتصف النهار إلى أهله ليطالع حالهم ويقضى حاجتهم ، ويؤنس امرأته فإنها كانت عروساً كما ذكر في الحديث . 
(3) أصابته الغيرة الشديدة لأنه وجد امرأته خارج المنزل .
(4) في رواية : فَلَمْ تَمُتْ الْحَيَّةُ حَتَّى مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ [ المسند(3/72) ] . 
(5) قال أبو عمر بن عبد البر : الجن عند أهل الكلام والعلم باللسان مُنزَلون على مراتب : فإذا ذكروا الجن خالصاً - يعني بصفة عامة - قالوا : « جنيّ » ، فإن أرادوا أنه ممن يسكن مع الناس ـ أي في بيوتهم - قالوا : « عامر » ، والجمع : « عُمّار » – قلت : « وعوامر » - ، فإن كان ممن يعرض للصبيان قالوا : « أرواح »، فإن خَبُثَ وتعزّم فهو « شيطان » ، فإن زاد على ذلك فهو : « مارد » ، فإن زاد على ذلك وقوي أمره قالوا : « عفريت » ، والجمع : « عفاريت »، والله أعلم بالصواب [ التمهيد (11/117) ، آكام المرجان ( ص 16) ، لقط المرجان ( ص 16 - 17) كلاهما بتحقيقي] . 
(6) صيغة الإنذار : عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إِذَا ظَهَرَتِ الْحَيَّةُ في الْمَسْكَنِ فَقُولُوا لَهَا إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكِ بِعَهْدِ نُوحٍ وَبِعَهْدِ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ أَنْ لاَ تُؤْذِينَا فَإِنْ عَادَتْ فَاقْتُلُوهَا » [أخرجه أبو داود (5260) ، والترمذي (1485) وقال : هذا حديث حسن غريب ، والنسائي في الكبرى (10804) ، وفي عمل اليوم والليلة (974) ، والطبراني في الكبير (7/79) ، والبغوي في شرح السنة (12/194) ، وأخرجه الديلمي (1313) عن أنس ، وضعفه الألباني في ضعيف الجامع (1/205) ، انظر أيضا : تنوير الحوالك للسيوطي ( ص247) ] .
قال القاضي عياض رحمه الله : روى ابن حبيب عن النبي أنه يقول: " أنشدكن بالعهد الذي أخذ عليكم سليمان بن داود أن لا تؤذونا ولا تظهرون لنا " .
وقال الإمام مالك : يكفي أن تقول : أُحَرِّجُ عليك بالله واليوم الآخر أن لا تبدو لنا ولا تؤذينا .. ( ثلاث مرات ) [شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم (14/230) ، أنظر أيضاً أحكام القرآن لابن العربي المالكي (4/1866) ، مشكل الآثار (4/91-94) ] .
(7) رواه مسلم (2236) وهذا لفظه ، وأحمد (3/12،27،41) ، وأبو داود (5256-5259) ، ومالك في الموطأ ( ص976 - 977) ، وأخرجه النسائي في الكبرى (10808) ، وفي عمل اليوم والليلة (975-978) ، والترمذي (1484) ، والطيالسي (2243) مختصرا ، والبغوي في شرح السنة [(12/193-194) برقم (3264) ] ، وابن حبان (5608، 6124) ، انظر شرح الموطأ للزرقاني (4/495) رقم(1894) ، مشكل الآثار (4/94) . 
(8) شرح النووي (14/236) .

----------

